# killian takedown compound?



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

any one ever seen the killian take down compound? I know there were two made and chek it had one of them and no one knew what happened to the other. I think theymay have been made by Astro.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow someone that is still in the game that knows what I'm talking about. It looked like a great riser design for its time. I always wanted to shoot it but Chek It closed its doors before I got a chance to.


----------



## archeryguyca (May 30, 2005)

*Killian Folding Compound*

Oh, yes, I do know what your are talking about. They were called the Chek-Mate Killian Folding Compound. I have 2 of them, you can see them on my website: www.archeryguy.com. I shot them for years, it was a great, stable, quiet bow, a bit slow by today's standards. 

Jerry Killian was an archery genius, this bow folded down to the length of the riser, by simply unstringing it, your could change the weight without tools, the cables wrapped so that the string was coming off the centre of the e-wheel. It was years ahead of its time. 

Mag-Tek is partly correct, the limbs and risers were made in Canada by Chek-Mate (they still make bows, but not this one), Jerry assembled them in his shop just outside Portland. I don't know why they never caught on, I saw a picture the other day on this site of the team the year it was in Las Vegas.

Hope this helps!
Al


----------

